# Will I be financially comfortable in HK?



## whitwhit (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, 

I am an American living in China. My boyfriend is a Nepalese medical student. He finishes his undergraduate degree next June, and we are looking for a country where both he and I could live comfortably, and find work related to our career interests. We have thought about going to America, but he really doesn't want to do his post-graduate study in America, as medical school there is so expensive. He's open to possible going there later, and taking exams to get his license to practice there, if, I really want to go back. Right now, I'm not 100 percent sure I want to live in America. 

He has talked about doing his studies in Hong Kong, but I have doubts about whether I would be able to find work there (or at least work with a decent salary). I have looked into teaching there, any haven't found anything that peaks my interest (or provides a salary I'd be satisfied with). 

I want to make enough to save a little, but still be able to go on vacation once a year, and not live in a dump. 

My boyfriend will not be able to work, his family is somewhat well off. He gets a humble stipend from them every 6 months or so. 

A little about me: in the states I worked in an office doing media creation for various companies (think making marketing videos, my degree is in film). Didn't enjoy it much. So, I went to Japan for two years, where I taught English. Then I went to China, where I am currently. My job title is Academic Advisor- I help Chinese kids study abroad in America, and of course part of that includes teaching English. 

All in all I have about 4.5 years of work experience, with most of that being teaching, or education related. 

I'm not interested in working with primary school students or younger. I am open to working teens, but adults would be ideal. Eventually, I'd like to work in a University under the Admissions or Advising departments. I am also open to being a Corporate Trainer, or to work in HR. However, I am not interested in doing any kind of sales related work within those realms. I am about to start online graduate school to get a Master's in Adult Education. But I won't be finished until 2018-2019 most likely. 

Do you think I have a chance of finding a decent job given my background? Or should we look into trying a different country for him to complete his degree? If so, which do you recommend?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

whitwhit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an American living in China. My boyfriend is a Nepalese medical student. He finishes his undergraduate degree next June, and we are looking for a country where both he and I could live comfortably, and find work related to our career interests. We have thought about going to America, but he really doesn't want to do his post-graduate study in America, as medical school there is so expensive. He's open to possible going there later, and taking exams to get his license to practice there, if, I really want to go back. Right now, I'm not 100 percent sure I want to live in America.
> 
> ...


The main problem is what kind of visa you and your boyfriend can get to enable you to work in Hong Kong. As a starting point, have a look at the link below - 

Visas | Immigration Department 

Accommodation is very expensive in Hong Kong, you may want to have a look at the cost of renting before making the decision.

Language is also another problem. Does your boyfriend knows how to communicate in Cantonese (the language spoken by more than 90% of the population in Hong Kong)? 

I am not trying to put you off going to Hong Kong, but you need to think in over first before making the move.


----------

